# Kyle H. 60 Cube planted Discus Tank



## Kyle H. (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's my tank so far two weeks after initial planting. I'm getting a ton of anubias nana petite to put between the blyxa and the HC around the entire perimeter. Besides that just gotta wait for the to the Limnophila hippuroides to grow out as tall as the rotala wallichii on the leftand the tank will start to look how i envisioned. let me know your thoughts! best, kyle


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

I like it, it's very colorful. Is it 60 gallon?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

A 60 gallon cube? Wow...Was it a custom job?


----------

